# Megújhodtak a zenéim...



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Augusztus 25)

Csak halkan szólok, annak aki még nem tudná (de újszülöttnek minden vicc új...) hogy aki a zenéit a laptopja vagy desktop gépe beépített hangszóróján hallgatja, az egyetlenegyet se ismer a zenéiből, akkor se, ha ezerszer is meghallgatta már őket.

Ugyanez érvényes azokra is, akik vettek ugyan valami „hangszórót” a számítógépükhöz (laptopjukhoz), de az úgy működik hogy nem igényel külön tápforrást, vagy ezt a „tápforrást” úgy kell nekik biztosítani, hogy egy USB dugaszt bedugunk valamelyik USB foglalatba a számítógépen. Az sem változtat a tényen, ha ezt az USB dugaszt nem a számítógépbe dugjuk, hanem egy megfelelő adapteren át a fali konnektorba dugjuk. Semmi különbség! Kipróbáltam.

Természetesen azoknak sincs halvány fogalmuk se a zenéikről, akik azt telefonon át hallgatják.

Na most mindezt azért írtam le, mert hogy ugye közlöm a tapasztalataimat. Arról van szó ugyanis hogy vénülök. És kényelmesedek el... Szeretek ágyon fekve számítógépezni. A laptopom a dokkolóra dugva egy megfelelő műanyag ládán áll az ágyam mellett, és wireless billentyűzeten át távbillentyűzgetem. Így körülbelül 2 méterre van tőlem, ami nem sok, mert jó széles monitorja van, (csúcskategóriás gép, számítógépőrült vagyok...) s így ki tudom nagyítani a betűket meg mindent a nekem kényelmes méretre. Ezzel tehát nincs gond.
Igenám, de bármilyen hihetetlennek tűnik is, ez a mindössze 2 méter jelentős különbséget eredményezett hangerő tekintetében! Nem, nem én vagyok süket... a laptop hangszórója ilyen szar. SZAR. Erre nem lehet mást mondani. Hiába olyan gép hogy még ma is simán megérne forintban fél milliót, a hangszórója kritikán aluli, nyilván mert egy laptopba a legnagyobb jószándékkal se lehet belerakni olyat, ami picit is elfogadható! Ez ugyanis MÉRETFÜGGŐ. Vehetek én laptopot akármilyen hiperszuper processzorral meg gigabájtok tömkelegével, a hangszórója szar lesz és kész.

Kísérleteztem mindennel. Én kis naív, vettem az ebay-en több „kici óccó” hangszórót amolyan USB meghajtásúakat mert mondom minek kínlódjak külön adapterrel, kábelekkel... Igen, egy PICIT jobb lett a hangerő. Nagyobb. De nem olyan akkor se amilyennek szerettem volna, ráadásul valahogy sistergett, zizegett vagy mi... ez nem minden zenénél volt kihallható de némelyiknél igen és idegesített, és akkor is kihallottam ha be volt kapcsolva de épp nem szólt a zene.

Végül bepörögtem és vettem valami 20 dollár körül egy használt AKAI I.Sound speakert. Ezt 12 voltos tápegység hajtja meg, s úgy okoskodtam, az USB csak 5 voltot ad le (maximum... kérdés, ebből is mennyit használ fel a speaker ha rádugják...) ehhez képest a 12 volt jelentős változás kell legyen!

HÁT AZ VOLT. Ég és föld a különbség... Ezen ráadásul van egy gomb amivel a basszust ki lehet külön emelni. Meg van egy másik ami valami „surround”, az nem tudom mi de némely zenénél egész érdekes effekteket csinál ha használom! Esküszöm, amióta ez megvan, olyan részeket, egész SZÓLAMOKAT meghallok az ősrégi idők óta ismert(nek tartott/hitt...) zenéimben, amikről korábban FOGALMAM SE VOLT! Egészen más élmény, higgyétek el! Az összes zeném egyszerűen ÚJJÁSZÜLETETT! Komolyan, mintha valaki mindet áthangszerelte volna!

Ez annyira magával ragadott, hogy amikor láttam egy másik AKAI I.Sound speakert, használtan, azt is megvettem. Az előző fekete volt, ez fehér, s ezen már 4 hangszóró van, 2 mindegyik oldalon. Kihúzhatóak. Szállítással együtt csak 19 dolcsiba került, a bolondnak is megéri. Ezt 15 voltos tápegység hajtja meg (és 1000 milliamperes) és valóban sokkal jobban szól még az előző feketénél is! Ez még mindig hordozható, ennek ellenére, némely zenénél már muszáj vagyok nem a teljes hangerőt használni, mert az már tényleg túl hangos lenne nekem is.

Szóval ezt csak azért írtam hogy tudassam a „nagyérdeművel”, igenis ÉRDEMES beruházni egy... na jó, azt nem akarom mondani hogy „professzionális” audiorendszerre, mert élek a gyanúval hogy ez azért attól még nagyon messze van hogy olyan igazán profi legyen. Hiszem azonban, hogy ezzel legalábbis a középmezőny alsó szegmensébe felléptem, feljebb meg nem is akarok, mert nekem fontos hogy a cuccaim könnyen hordozhatóak legyenek. Ez nekem ésszerű kompromisszum. Annyi biztos hogy ami a laptopokba van építve, meg kivétel nélkül minden ami USB-re dugható, egyszerűen egy kritikán aluli SZAR. Ki is dobtam az összes ilyen USB-set a szemétbe. Komolyan!

Egy kérdésem volna azokhoz akik ilyen téren nálam tájékozottabbak. Nagyon megszerettem ezt az AKAI márkát, de alig van belőle az ebay-en, s ami igen, az is jószerivel mind a „vintage” szekcióban. Nem gyártják már, megszűnt a cég, vagy mi a szösz van vele?


----------



## Muzsi Attila (2016 Szeptember 17)

Nem lehet kütyük cincogó hangján zenét élvezni...teljesen kizárt. Még a házi kis hifik csillaga is lealkonyult nekem, mióta elkezdtem a kis stúdiómat építgetni. Vettem volt két bazi nagy ládát, hogy majd a dobom hangerő szintjén tudjam hallgatni a zenét, aztán ráharaptam a stúdiózásra, de nem ez a lényeg, hanem az, hogy egyik legkedvencebb helyemmé vált a stúdióm, ahol a bazi nagy ládákon kellemes hangerőn hallgathatom a zenét. Valóban olyan részletek elevenednek meg, amiket nem lehet hallani, érzékelni a kis kütyük cincogóján. A feelingről nem is beszélek, amikor egy basszus megszólal, vagy egy vonósnak hallod azt a búsan búgó rezgését. Egy fuvós kellemes hangját. A kürt...hát a kürtöt sosem szerettem, de kedvencemmé vált. És sorolhatnám. Nem jó, hogy kezdünk hozzászokni ezekhez a cincogó kütyükhöz. Sőt, mi több, ma már a hangtechnika és keverő szakma is azon igyekezik, hogy ezeken a cincogó nívókon jó hangzásokat érjenek el. Hát ezek a mű hangzások miatt vész el az akusztikus hangszerek világa. Mert egy kürtöt nem tudsz cincogtatni.
Úgyhogy hajrá vintázs hangzás!


----------



## pa800.gaby (2016 Szeptember 21)

Ez így van!
Csak az mp3 vilaga és az egyébb tömörített nyalánkságok már eleve minőségvesztéssel járnak!

De sajna e-fele trendál a világ!
Ezt meg lehet hallgatni mindenféle cincogó kütyün mert maga a file kicsi!

A másik meg az hogy a hangerő versenyben pedig nagyon felhúzzák és kihegyezik a mai zenéket!

Bár a minőség továbbra is a nagy felbontású és nagy bitmélységű tömörítetlen file-ben található!


----------



## Muzsi Attila (2016 Szeptember 21)

tanulgatom a keverést virtuális keverőn, nekem szépen szól, oda vagyok s mikor meghallgatom más keverését rájövök, hogy a dinamikát arra értik, hogy minden úgy szól, mintha sietne valahova...elkezdtem én is mindenféle kompresszorral dolgozni és nem tetszik...olyan mintha számba sem venné mit akarok kifejezni a keveréssel, mindent összepakol sűrűn...nem lehet minden zenét technóra keverni...csak azért hogy kis telefonon pattogjon...nem fog pattogni...ahogy egy barátom mondta, aki zenét akar hallgatni, legyen szíves egy decens cuccot venni...és igaza van..


----------



## Varga Péter (2017 Március 5)

Sziasztok!
Mennyire igazatok van.Nekem két zenekari hangfal van a gyerek szobájába(12 éves),30 cm-es mélyek vannak benne plusz tölcséres magasak,na azokkal lehet szépen zenét hallgatni.Nem kell hangosan,halkan is tudja megmozgatni a szőrszálakat a kezeden.Össze van kötve mindennel a cucc mert zenélgetünk is itthon,és egy hangszer szépen kell hogy szóljon.
További szép napot.
Péter


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Igazatok van! Ezek a miniatűr kütyük felső-közép,ill.magas frekvenciákon szólnak.
A zenehallgatás igazi élvezetéhez semmi közük.
Üdv: Duphe.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Duphe írta:


> Igazatok van! Ezek a miniatűr kütyük felső-közép,ill.magas frekvenciákon szólnak.
> A zenehallgatás igazi élvezetéhez semmi közük.
> Üdv: Duphe.


Tulképpen olvasni is lehetne a partitúrát,az hibátlan...tökéletesen feljátszott zene nem létezik.Legalábbis szerintem.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Március 4)

xWaTleRx írta:


> Tulképpen olvasni is lehetne a partitúrát,az hibátlan...tökéletesen feljátszott zene nem létezik.Legalábbis szerintem.


Nem a feljátszásról van szó, hanem a már egyszer „feljátszott” azaz akusztikailag rögzített zene VISSZAjátszásáról, reprodukálásáról!


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

A bakelit a legjobb!


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

Abszolút egyetértek! Egy aprócska műanyag vacak soha nem fog olyan jól szólni, mint egy rendes méretű hangszóró, bár meglepően jó hangzásokat kezdenek el elérni az új bluetoothos JBL-ek. Egy jó fejhallgató viszont nagyon jól tud szólni.


----------



## silverfuture (2019 Március 15)

petione írta:


> A bakelit a legjobb!


Igen , kb két éve kezdtem bakeliten zenét hallgatni , ég és föld a különbség ....


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Valamikor a bakelit volt a legjobb,de már fejlődött a technika! Sajnos néha visszafelé.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 9)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Csak halkan szólok, annak aki még nem tudná (de újszülöttnek minden vicc új...) hogy aki a zenéit a laptopja vagy desktop gépe beépített hangszóróján hallgatja, az egyetlenegyet se ismer a zenéiből, akkor se, ha ezerszer is meghallgatta már őket.
> 
> Ugyanez érvényes azokra is, akik vettek ugyan valami „hangszórót” a számítógépükhöz (laptopjukhoz), de az úgy működik hogy nem igényel külön tápforrást, vagy ezt a „tápforrást” úgy kell nekik biztosítani, hogy egy USB dugaszt bedugunk valamelyik USB foglalatba a számítógépen. Az sem változtat a tényen, ha ezt az USB dugaszt nem a számítógépbe dugjuk, hanem egy megfelelő adapteren át a fali konnektorba dugjuk. Semmi különbség! Kipróbáltam.
> 
> ...



nagyon jo a cucc

Nekem is van egy ijen gepecske


----------



## Majer Levente (2020 Október 4)

Hát igen a zenét csak jó cuccon lehet élvezni.


----------

